# [SOLVED] change .tif to .jpg



## cgrimm9 (Sep 8, 2007)

OK I looked and could not quite find what I am looking for. I got well over 2000 pictures in .tif format. I need them all changed to .jpg for a website. I got adobe photoshop. and I know how to do one at a time change over. but this would take a very long time. is there a program that will change all my .tif to .jpg for me if there is one that you know of could you point me to that direction. thank you 


sorry if my grammer hurt your eyes.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: change .tif to .jpg*

*IrfanView* can batch convert your tif files.

Go to File > Batch Conversion/Rename, then select your tifs, set the output folder, click the Options button to set the jpg quality to high (over 80%), then click the Start Batch button.


----------



## cgrimm9 (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: change .tif to .jpg*

ty kind man That works great just what I was looking for. now I can go do what I need to get now. thanks much


----------

